# Round two - ding ding ....



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello all, 

I had a follow up meeting today with my lovely Dr and Nurse and they are more than happy for me to Egg Share again! I am feeling excited again! 

So, we are going to have a holiday and move house in June and get very drunk and have decided to start again in Jul/Aug! I have been given my pill and my nurse has a few recipients in mind so I should be matched up again quite quickly! 

Thank you to everyone who have sent me lovely messages - they have made me feel very special! 

Love to you all 

Carrie


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Wow Carrie you are an insperation the way you have picked yourself up again hum Well done


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Good for you Carrie, so glad you are all set to go again. 

We may be cycle buddies next time round, fingers crossed. 

Enjoy your "free" time hun, you deserve it. 

xxxx


----------

